# CUPS -> fonctionne plus au dela de la version 1.1.15-r2

## tazz

Je ne sais vraiment pas  a quoi c'est du mais chaque fois que j'upgrade de version avec cups.. ca ne fonctionne plus. J'imprime sur une imprimante remote queue (lpd) et j'obtiens sans arret : " Remote host did not accept control file (109)" quand je remets la version 1.1.15-r2, alors ca refonctionne... j'ai bien chercher sur le site officiel de cups. mais je trouve rien. 

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider? J'aimerais pouvoir faire mon update normalement.

----------

## crevette

Créé un rapport de bugs à bugs.gentoo.org

ton problème n'est pas obligatoirement lié a cups mais peut etre à script (ebuild) qui a compilé Cups.

----------

